# Move shows that will be deleted to recently deleted before space needed



## mdfst13 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry about the subject, I was having trouble describing my idea in twelve words or less. Here's my idea:

The TiVo has a To Do list of shows to record (at particular qualities). Take that information for the next day (configurable) and generate a list of shows that might need to be deleted to make room for the new recordings. Move those shows to the recently deleted folder. As part of this, I would also recommend changing the sort in the recently deleted folder from date recorded to date deleted. I.e. the shows that have been in recently deleted the longest should get purged first rather than those that were recorded first. 

I think that the length of time to be pre-deleted should be configurable, as different people use their TiVos differently. 

An alternative suggestion would be to always keep a buffer of (for example) 10% of the TiVo's space in the recently deleted folder. The basic point is to have TiVo deleted programs go through the same review as manually deleted programs.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It kinda does that now, without actual deleting, wth the (!) symbol.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

How about automatically moving the "about to be deleted" items to my networked computer?


----------



## imike (Apr 9, 2006)

I ageed


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

NewYorkLaw said:


> How about automatically moving the "about to be deleted" items to my networked computer?


That could be done with a 3rd party PC application now - like Galleon has the rules based transfers.


----------

